# Hi,



## Mr. Wicked (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi,

My wife, Ms. Wicked, gets a lot of ideas from this site. Since she makes me look and read about how to make things, I figured I might as well join since I'm the Head of Halloween Production.

Thanks.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

What's a guy like you doing in a nice place like this? 

Hiya sweetie! You _did _make it. _<smoochies>_

What should we build first? There are only 316 days until Halloween.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Mr. W, about time the boss got here, lol.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Mr. Wicked....nice meeting you.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome :devil:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Wish I could get my husband here. He helps me with alot of props but has yet to look at the forum.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Da Da Da Da ( snap snap) Da Da Da Da ( snap snap) 

The Wicked Family ( snap snap).

Welcome


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Mr Wicked, always a pleasure to have more Wicked-ness around here. :devil:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the husband/wife member club! It's great when spouses support each other in thier interests.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

welcome...check out the dancing JT. It will make you laugh.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy its always great to see the other half come around.

Remember the family that haunts together dies together


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome,Pretty cool to have both people on here.No fighting over the computer.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope he comes back... I'm looking forward to building our haunted dynasty!

Muwah hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Mr. Wicked (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for all your warm witches, (nothing like a nice warm witch).


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome! It's always a good thing when the 2 of you can share your love for Halloween! :devil: Can't wait to see what you do for this year!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello Mr. Wicked. It is funny how most spouses take on their wife's/husband's member name. Expect for for maybe Blackcat and Bloodyrose. But it is a good name and I welcome you aboard.


----------

